# MAC - Neo Sci Fi Swatches - May 08



## MAC_Whore (Apr 2, 2008)

Place all your *Neo Sci Fi* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.








This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the Neo Sci Fi discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the Neo Sci Fi colour story thread.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*

i found these swatches on a chinese forum











*photos courtesy of 敗家女@ e-angels.net*


----------



## CoralBlast (May 2, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*

for anyone interested this is *soft & slow* lipglass (smoke signals) repromoted in the neo sci fi collection.

swatched outdoors with natural light i am NC25 /NC30









indoors without flash on paper


----------



## erine1881 (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Neo Sci-fi, Solar Field, And Future Earth*

ok. so, this is the best i can do for now. these are swatches in my update book. i was gonna post them in the swatches forum, but it was running really slow and kept timing out. so, if this needs moved, please do so mods.


----------



## erine1881 (May 12, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*

the first two are with flash, the rest are without.


----------



## snowkei (May 14, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*


----------



## snowkei (May 15, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*

my friends' pics


----------



## erine1881 (May 16, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 19, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*

Femme Fi, Evening Aura, Scatterfields, and also electro lipstick

Electro








On my nw20 lips. I found it pretty pigmented








The shadows

All of em:




Femme Fi





Femme fi on the left, shore leave on the right (for comparisons sake. as you can see femme is more golden yellow beige whereas shore leave comes off as more white and more shimmery)





Evening Aura









Magnetic Fields


----------



## neezer (May 19, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*






Naked Space:






Solar Riche:






Both Naked Space (left) and Solar Riche on skin, no base:






Naked Space on lips (by the way my lips are pink natural so if that helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




):






Lips with Naked Space, lined with Vino:


----------



## lara (May 19, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*





Swish (frost)
Budding Beauty (frost)
*Expensive Pink (veluxe pearl)*
Jest (frost)
Rio De Rosa (satin)
Up-Do (frost)
Blossomcherry (velvet)
Sushi Pink (satin)
Cranberry (frost)
Sketch (velvet)





Mythology (lustre)
*Expensive Pink (veluxe pearl)*


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 20, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*

Pink Grapefruit l/g on the left, Raquel l/g on the right:


----------



## dominichulinda (May 20, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*

Pink Grapefruit l/g


----------



## damsel (May 21, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*















Left: Magnetic Fields
Right: Evening Aura





Pleasureseeker


----------



## dominichulinda (May 21, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*


----------



## Sanayhs (May 21, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*

Sorry these are a bit sloppy, as I did it quickly. All swatches are on unlined lips, NW15-or-lighter skin, natural light on a rainy day. Onward!

Electro:





Pink Grapefruit gloss: 





Pink Grapefruit over Electro:





Pleasureseeker (basically my lip colour with a tinge of other colour):





Sci-Fi-Delity:






I definitely need to get a good liner to go with Electro!


----------



## Meryl (May 21, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*

I probably should have taken pictures before I played with them, but in any case, this is what I bought:

Femme-Fi, Evening Aura,  Magnetic Fields: 






Pleasureseeker and Naked Space Lipglass:






Solar Riche Bronzing powder and Spaced Out Blush:


----------



## StephsCl (May 22, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*

Some more swatches


----------



## sofabean (May 22, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*

Personally, I don't see a difference between Sci-Fi-Delity, Modern Ms, and Strawbaby except that Sci-Fi-Delity has gold sparkles in it and Strawbaby has bluish sparkles in it. Pleasureseeker and Soft Pout come pretty close except Soft Pout is a little darker.

http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e2...comparison.jpg

L to R: Modern Ms (Barbie), Sci-Fi-Delity, Strawbaby (Fafi), Pleasureseeker, Soft Pout (Stylistics), Fleshpot (Heatherette)





L to R: Pleasureseeker, Sci-Fi-Delity, Sweetie, Pervette, Frou, Microfine Lip Refinisher





L to R: Pink Grapefruit & Soft & Slow


----------



## xjoycex (May 22, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*


----------



## xjoycex (May 22, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 23, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*











Spaced out is worth getting, its coral/peachy, someone requested swatches of these particular blushes.


----------



## christineeee_ (May 23, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*






refined golden bronzer, naked space l/g, pleasureseeker l/s, expensive pink e/s:


----------



## christineeee_ (May 23, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*

swatches on NC25 skin with no bases in natural light:


----------



## MariahGem (May 23, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*

I took a paper swiped with some neutral shadows I already own to Mac with me, to compare them to Neo Scifi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In the box is the shadows they had.  They didn't have Evening Aura, and I didn't compare Expensive Pink.  Time & Space is swiped twice.





Oh yeah, and the white gold half of Too Faced "George & Wheezy" didn't show up when I scanned the paper, sorry!


----------



## christineeee_ (May 23, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*

pleasure seeker l/s with flash (burt's bees chapstick was used as a base):





naked space l/g on top of pleasure seeker l/s with flash:





sock hop l/g (heatherette) on top of pleasure seeker l/s in natural light:


----------



## jilliandanica (May 24, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*

Pink Grapefruit l/g:





Sci-Fi-Delity l/s lined with Half-Red l/p:





PG over SFD lined with HR:





PG over Soft Pout lined with Amber Ember:





Magnetic Fields e/s vs Satin Taupe:





Since there's no Future Earth thread:


----------



## crystrill (May 26, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*










This is on my cheeks. 











I'll update with more swatches later. I made swatches of me wearing all the lipsticks by itself, and with lipglass... Solar Bits... and the nail polish... but they didn't come out good so I'll try again later and definitely update this post.

I wear NC55 in StudioFix.


----------



## concertina (May 28, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*

I've got pale skin; probably close to NC20. 

No flash - Florescent light
L - Pink Grapefruit lipglass 
R - Sci-Fi Delity





No Flash, Florescent LightL - Expensive Pink
R - Evening Aura





No Flash, Florescent Light
L - Expensive Pink
R - Evening Aura





Flash
Phosphor Nail Laquer


----------



## mezzamy (May 29, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*


----------



## knoxydoll (May 29, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*

Lipstick Packaging (Which I love sooo much, I may buy more just to have more)






Electro 





Eyeshadow Packaging






Magnetic Fields


----------



## MACHOMULA (May 29, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*

*I am sooo bad at posting swatches!!  Hopefully despite being very unprofessional these will help to confirm/eliminate lemmings.
*





1. In Living Pink (Rebelrock '05)
2. Say, Yeah! (Rebelrock '05)
3. Expensive Pink
4. Romp
5. Amber Lights
6. Cosmic (Moonbathe '07)
7. Time and Space
8. Woodwinked
9. Fluerry (Strange Hybrid '07)
10. Spaced Out (has pink duochrome that is really pretty, but not showing up)
11. Style
12. Goddess (Raquel '07)
13. Deep Truth
14. Blue Storm (Blue Storm '07)
15. Submarine
16. Blue Calm (pro)
17. Orange Tangent (C Squeeze '05)
18. Evening Aura
19. Love Bud (Culture Bloom '06)
20. Paradisco







1. Vegas Volt
2. Morange
3. Electro (IMO, not enough difference to have both..Morange is more intense/concentrated, but could be thinned out.  Color is exactly the same.)


----------



## purrtykitty (May 29, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*

Pleasureseeker and variations on NW15

No Flash, natural light:






Pleasureseeker + Pink Grapefruit; no flash, natural light:






Pleasureseeker + Pink Grapefruit; with flash:






Pleasureseeker + Bare Necessity Dazzleglass; with flash:


----------



## Marberry (May 29, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*


----------



## kimmy (May 30, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*

pink grapefruit l/g on nc25 skin


----------



## kimmy (May 30, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*

expensive pink e/s on nc25 skin








x-rocks blush on nc25 skin








pink grapefruit l/g on nc25 skin









and then, here's the postcard (a little late but eh...)


----------



## makeupMOMMA (May 31, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (May 31, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*

Evening Aura






Spaced Out blush


----------



## christineeee_ (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*

all pics taken in natural light with no flash:


----------



## Marberry (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*

Plum Royal Liner
Soft N Slow LG
Naked Space LG (in the center of lower lip)


----------



## Shepherdess (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*

http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e2...ISWATCHES1.jpg

*Picture 1.* L - R: Pandamonium, Mothbrown, Magnetic fields, and mulch

http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e2...ISWATCHES2.jpg

*Picture 2.* L - R: Mothbrown, magnetic fields and mulch

http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e2...ISWATCHES3.jpg

*Picture 3.* L - R: Benefit Georgia blush, Mac spaced out blush

http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e2...ISWATCHES4.jpg

*Picture 4.* L - R. Woodwinked, time & space, and bronze.

http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e2...ISWATCHES5.jpg

*Picture 5.* Top L - R: Satin Taupe, Magnetic fields
              Bottom L - R: Next to nothing, Show stopper


----------



## lilhenna (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*

Sci-fi-delity on NC42 South Asian Complexion; Lined with Softwood C/L.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*






http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q...8babe/mac1.jpg






 electro


----------



## Lndsy (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*

Eeeek hangnails!  This is Neon 8, with 2 coats in natural light.


----------



## icesng (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*

Top: Mothbrown
Bottom: Magnetic Fields


----------



## mmc5 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*

My Neo Sci-fi haul, I wasn't prepared for just how neon the boxes would be! Naked space didn't photograph well, X Rocks and Pleasureseeker sometimes look a little darker in pics than real life. Sunsonic and Spaced Out photographed well though. 

All clickable thumbnails.


----------



## Bluebell (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*


----------



## Luimie (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*

Fafi - Hipness / Neo sifi - Spaced out / Mineralize - Light flash

I'll take it by your side :: ³×ÀÌ¹ö ºí·Î±×


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*

Pleasureseeker l/s and Pink grapefruit lipglass











L - R, Pleasureseeker lipstick and Pink grapefruit lipglass


----------



## Princesa Livia (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*







New York Apple, Fresh Moroccan, Sci Fidelity, Sunsonic, Astral, Electro.

Fresh Moroccan looks identical to Sci fidelity in my opinion, but you can't really see due to poor lighting in this photo. (sorry!)


----------



## makeupMOMMA (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*


----------



## n_c (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*

Soft & Slow l/g on pigmented lips

Bare lips for reference


----------



## Aniola (Jun 26, 2008)

*Neon 8*


----------



## Susanne (Jun 27, 2008)

Bronzing Powder Refined Golden (closed)
Blush Spaced Out
e/s Evening Aura
l/g Soft & Slow
l/g Pink Grapefruit
l/s Sci-Fu Delity (closed)


----------



## lara (Aug 6, 2008)

*Expensive Pink*





*Femme-Fi*





*Evening Aura*





*Time & Space*





*Spaced Out*





*X-Rocks*





*Pink Grapefruit*


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 17, 2008)

Top Row (L to R): Expensive Pink, Evening Aura, Femmi-Fi
2nd Row: X-Rocks




L to R: Pleasureseeker, Pink grapefruit, Neon 8




L: Expensive Pink; R: Bold & Brazen




Front Row: Beurre Cremestick Liner












Neon 8


----------

